# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ايهما افضل في قراءة الجمع بين الصحيحين

## بين المحبرة والكاغد

افضل كتاب  جمع  الصحيحين    لمن ارد  قراءته   

اتمنى  من  له  تجربه   واطلاع    ان  يتحفنا  به

----------


## ابن رشد

اعتقد ان أفضل كتاب في الجمع بين الصحيحين .إن كنت تريد الحفظ فعليك بماصنفه المحدث شيخنا يحيى بن عبدالعزيز اليحي
فهو مناسب جدا للحفاظ ..وقد اعتنى به عناية كبيرة ..لأكثر من عشرين سنة ...ولكن الكتاب خاص للطلاب الذين يحفظون في الدورة لحفظ الجمع بين الصحيحين
اما في غير الحفظ فعليك بالجمع بين الصحيحين للشامي ....
والله اعلم 
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

بورك  فيك
كتاب  الشامي  الا يصلح  للحفظ
وكتاب  الشيخ  اليحيى  حاولت  ان احصل عليه  ولم افلح
وهل هناك دوره  للحفظ  بشكل  دائم  غير  التي  في الصيف  للشيخ اليحي

----------


## ابن رشد

مسألة أيهما أصلح للحفظ اجتهادية ...ولايضير الاختلاف

والدورة التي لحفظ الصحيحن ....مستمرة حتى أيام الدراسة ..في جامع الراجحي بحي الجزيرة ....مخرج 15

وفقك الله

----------


## كنز المعرفة

اتوقع لو يسر الله لكم حفظ مختصر البخاري للشثري ... ثم حفظ ما انفرد به مسلم عن البخاري لكان افضل .

----------


## أبو عبدالله محمدالخولي

لوكنت ممن يحفظ كتاب الله سهل عليك الحصول على كتاب الشيخ يحي

----------


## بدرالسعد

يقول الشيخ عائض القرني في كتابه هكذا حدثنا الزمان:
افضل كتاب بعد القران الجامع بين الصحيحين للشامي

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم 
عليك بالجمع بين الصحيحين للحافظ عبد الحق الاشبيلي فهو من انفس ماكتب في الباب فقد ذكر زيادات الالفاظ وفوارقها  ثم عقد في اخر كتابه باباً اورد فيه الاثار والمراسيل وتفسير الغريب لأنه لم يذكر فيما سبق من كتابه الا الحديث المرفوع وقد جعل صحيح مسلم الاصل وذكر الفرق بينه وبين البخاري ان وجد ثم ذكر افراد البخاري .

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

لن تندم اذا قرأت الجمع بين الصحيحين البخاري ومسلم (للامام الحميدي)
هنا رابط الكتاب المصور
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2961

----------


## نومس القصيمي

السؤال هو عن القراءه وليس عن الحفظ 

فاالأولى أن تقرأ الصحيحين كل على حده تبدأ بالبخاري وتثني بمسلم
وإن لم تنشط لهذا وهو حالناجميعا فالجمع بين الصحيحين للأشبيلي ط دار الغرب ولايساويه غيره 
وإن لم تنشط فجمع الشامي المسمى الجامع بين الصحيحين جيد ولي الوافي لما في الصحيحين فاالأول جمعه لطلاب العلم والثاني جمعه لعامة المسلمين


هذا والله ربي أسأله أن يعفوا عناوإياك وأن ينعفنا بالعلم النافع ويعيننا على العمل الصالح

----------

